

Google Relaunches JotSpot - hwork
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/27/it-took-16-months-but-google-relaunches-jotspot/

======
joshwa
Oh, man, what a bummer. They had this really cool platform (albeit one that
needed a lot of work) for building lightweight collaborative apps that was
totally unlike anything else out there... now they've just got another
wiki/widget platform.

I see Joe and Graham have moved to greener pastures within the company (Joe is
head of Product Management and they both worked on OpenSocial), but I wish
they hadn't abandoned their vision of a wiki app plaform.

~~~
skmurphy
The net effect is to make businesses, small businesses in particular, more
leery of doing business with startups. These guys succeeded and abandoned the
promises they had made to their customers. Google did support it as is, but
most early buyers don't want "as is" for the next 18 months.

------
nickb
We currently use Jotspot for a wiki and bug tracking. It was the best solution
out of products we tested and it was free. Now they have removed so many
features (from looking at the screen shots). I hope the Bug Reporter is in the
new version!

------
bdfh42
This is another key component in Google's strategy to create a suite of
products capable of real traction in the corporate marketplace - and that will
make them money and (incidentally) cut way into Microsoft profits.

Now as a start-up - are you wasting money running a host of "internal" support
software or are you using what is out there and freely available? The latter
of course, because what matters is what you are building. Well that's how it
is gong to be soon for a lot of businesses who have "made it" - they are not
going to waste money and (perhaps more important) management time running
their internal support IT functions. Yes they will run ERP systems but why get
tangled up with office software/email/Intranet etc. etc.

------
mattmaroon
Kind of strange that they have Joe Kraus's actual phone number in one of the
demos.

------
redorb
Never got to use JotSpot :( / but this seems direct competition to backpack

------
jotgock
unimpressed. nothing has changed in 16 months.

~~~
__
Not true. They removed some features.

------
thomasswift
yeah and where is located for google for domains, i really want to try it out
:)

